# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real Or Fake - Help Please

## deezel1974

I have what I was told is Anavar . They are tiny little green round tabs with 20 stamped on one side and the letters IP on the other. Can anyone confirm that this is Anavar?

Thanks!

----------

